# Snowbear Up & down switch to big?



## coyote_nb (Sep 20, 2008)

hay folk's

I hate this big switch from SB and I don't like to spent some 100$ fore a diff Switch.

Now I take 4 Relay's, a normal "Auto Off" (on off on) switch, Cable & some small parts.
it's cost close to 30$

For the main Cable ( Bat > Plow-winch) i use the original Cables.

the Cabelplan









I use for the red, black & gray highpowercabels the orig. cables to and from the relays

Red & Black Com's from the Batt. Gray is the cable to the winch

green & blue are the cables from the switch the 12v+ for the switch i take from the Power windows. (Plow can so only move with the key on).










The relays are place on the site from the Batt.

and here the small switch under the switch for the power mirrors.









rg 
Fred

Disclaimer: don't work on you cables, if you are not 100% sure what you do!!!


----------



## hero419 (Feb 29, 2008)

I too hate the big switch that clips in the window
I will be attempting a similar mod.


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

Don't be surprised that those tiny relays burn up. They simply will not handle the current that winch motor will draw. That motor will draw in excess of the 30 amp rating of those relays. Keep a spare set on hand for when they melt down. What will happen is the making and breaking of the contacts will eventually either completely melt them so they won't work or they will weld themselves together. Once this happens, be prepared to quickly pop the hood and remove power. If you wired them up with the supplied circuit breaker you should be ok, it'll just keep resetting itself.

What I did was use 4 motor starter solenoids and wire it up exactly as you did. These are not rated for continuous duty but are rated for very high current for short periods of time.


----------



## coyote_nb (Sep 20, 2008)

I know the prob with this tiny relays but they are working hear now for some weeks.

Push gravel, snow etc.

1 relay diet now but it was the oldest "2. workplace"

have a nice new year....


----------



## mobo (Jan 23, 2005)

Did you have to use the relays? I was thinking of getting a 3 way toggle switch and wiring it in place of the factory one. Are they automotive relays rated at 30 amp that you used? I was thinking the wires just reversed the power on the switch for the direction of the winch or am I thinking wrong.


----------



## coyote_nb (Sep 20, 2008)

hay,

i use heavy wiring on the way batt > relays > winch an 2 tin for the switch > relays 

gr fred


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

why not use 3 solenoids they are much stronger that the little relays your using

Dan


----------



## coyote_nb (Sep 20, 2008)

daninline;697188 said:


> why not use 3 solenoids they are much stronger that the little relays your using
> 
> Dan


sorry i don't know this "solenoids" i think in German is it a diff. name for this part.

pls is there a picture off this ??

thx
Fred


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

Lifted4x4Astro;696310 said:


> Don't be surprised that those tiny relays burn up. They simply will not handle the current that winch motor will draw. That motor will draw in excess of the 30 amp rating of those relays. Keep a spare set on hand for when they melt down. What will happen is the making and breaking of the contacts will eventually either completely melt them so they won't work or they will weld themselves together. Once this happens, be prepared to quickly pop the hood and remove power. If you wired them up with the supplied circuit breaker you should be ok, it'll just keep resetting itself.
> 
> What I did was use 4 motor starter solenoids and wire it up exactly as you did. These are not rated for continuous duty but are rated for very high current for short periods of time.


I did that exact same thing 4 starter solenoids Got them off ebay cheap
and mounted them to a piece of diamond plate. worked great sure did beat the darn 50amp manual switch. I was going to post about it a couple years ago but Plowsite is not a big fan of the toy plows. Mine however served me for 6 years until I could buy a real plow $$

dont think your relays will last very long


----------



## coyote_nb (Sep 20, 2008)

oki 2. relay bun off.

it was one of the relay for Plow up, i change it now to 2 solenoids.

i think for plow down the small ones will be good.

cuuu
Fred


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

i would think the small ones would do for the down. and the starter solinoids would be good on the up


----------



## eman5oh (Apr 11, 2009)

I think I bought that snowbear from you a few years back, it had a yellow plastic plow skin and four starter relays mounted in diamond plate as well as beefy cutting edge. I purchased the plow from a guy in Vestal, It has to be you. The starter relays are still going strong, after a couple of years of heavy use. I finally purchased a used Curtis snowpro for myself. I got the frame mounted last week and just need to do the wiring this week.



topdj;697298 said:


> I did that exact same thing 4 starter solenoids Got them off ebay cheap
> and mounted them to a piece of diamond plate. worked great sure did beat the darn 50amp manual switch. I was going to post about it a couple years ago but Plowsite is not a big fan of the toy plows. Mine however served me for 6 years until I could buy a real plow $$
> 
> dont think your relays will last very long


----------



## jacksonjrs (Feb 27, 2008)

Its much easier to skip the multi relay or multi solenoid setup and just use atv winch contactor. That way you can keep the high current wires under the hook and use something as basic as speaker wire inside the vechicle.


----------



## coyote_nb (Sep 20, 2008)

hi jacksonjrs,

that's my way with the speaker wire

rg fred


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

eman5oh;824322 said:


> I think I bought that snowbear from you a few years back, it had a yellow plastic plow skin and four starter relays mounted in diamond plate as well as beefy cutting edge. I purchased the plow from a guy in Vestal, It has to be you. The starter relays are still going strong, after a couple of years of heavy use. I finally purchased a used Curtis snowpro for myself. I got the frame mounted last week and just need to do the wiring this week.


it was me, once you get a snowbear you will soon move up to a bigger full angle plow
unless you have just a small driveway. As you can see I went a bit overboard 

That cutting Edge I had custom made T-10 steel from the original one just thicker and taller.
I made that starter pack, how did the new winch hold up I had just replaced it since the snowbear one failed while I was getting ready to sell it.


----------



## eman5oh (Apr 11, 2009)

topdj;834717 said:


> it was me, once you get a snowbear you will soon move up to a bigger full angle plow
> unless you have just a small driveway. As you can see I went a bit overboard
> 
> That cutting Edge I had custom made T-10 steel from the original one just thicker and taller.
> I made that starter pack, how did the new winch hold up I had just replaced it since the snowbear one failed while I was getting ready to sell it.


The cable broke a few times so I replaced it with a chain. Worked well till this summer, I put the plow on to move it and the winch lifted it fine but would coast down to the ground when you let off the switch. I think a pin on one of the planetary gears inside of the winch broke. I sold it last night and told the new owner that it would need a new winch. It served me well for 2 years, it got a lot of use last year, but it was time to upgrade to heavy duty hydraulic plow.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I think snowbear wants well over 200 for the winch. heck I don't even remember what I sold the plow for somewhere around 200-300.


----------

